# The One That Got Away



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

Ladies and Gents,

Most of you here are married or in an LTR. You may be deeply in love with your spouse and have been together for over 5 decades. 

But...

...is there that "one special someone" who you sometimes still think about from time to time? You may have even considered yourselves to be "soul mates", but for some reason or another, the two of you just couldn't quite keep it together. 

It may have been a summer fling or a romance with someone you met while traveling abroad. The sex may have been so good that you were both levitated off of the bed...or there may have been no sex at all, but you felt a deep connected kinship that you haven't found since. 

What I want to know is, WHAT HAPPENED? Why aren't you two together today? Why didn't you two get married?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

There was someone very special, who lived very, very far away. We "dated" for a year, chatted daily, but were only able to spend 30 incredible days together during that time. She was far superior to anyone I'd ever met or dated previously - in beauty, intellect, sexuality, warmth. Issues of distance, logistics, immigration, career, etc., were insurmountable - it was a mutually painful conclusion. I occasionally thought about what might have been.

Then I met my wife, who is even better!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I would not want to be married to someone who had one that got away.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

There was a perfect one...would have been an ultimate trophy...total perfection in every way you can imagine. All my friends would have lived in envy forever

It went under the boat in my excitement I kept turning the reel...the line broke...it was over...she was gone.

It was some time till I could bring myself to fish again. My wife was there she could see the pain, the want gone unfilled. 

If it wasn't for her...i might have dove in after it. The perfect Bass...i will never forget her


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening, 
often the "one that got away" is really a fantasy you have constructed around a person, the the real person.

Before I was married I had a brief relationship with a woman who absolutely loved sex. I still remember that brief time in my life where I had all the good sex that I wanted. But - I know I am not remembering all the other ways that we were not long term compatible. She was a great person, but we most definitely were not meant for each other. Still in hindsight its easy to remember some things and not others.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I would refer to my wife as the "one that almost got away" Thankfully, we are both still waking up next to each other every day.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

I can think of two, although I never dated either one. 

First one - back in junior year of college, had a class with a woman that also lived in the same off-campus dorm as me. Admired her from afar. She missed some school time (think there was a family emergency, but this is going back almost 30 years), and when she got back, she came up to me in the cafeteria and asked for my notes, which I of course gave to her. For the rest of the quarter (about two weeks), she sat next to me in class. Back then, we were off for several weeks between quarters, and when we got back on campus, I saw her in a bar with her friends about six feet from me (she didn't see me). I was too chicken to say hi - always regretted this. 

Second one - about 15 years ago, my cousin asked if I'd like to meet her and her friends out one night. I said sure, and her one friend (same nationality/religion as me) seemed to hit it off (I recall that we shared a piece of cake and talked a lot). I never followed up with her, and my cousin never said a word to me. Years later, long after I was married, my cousin mentioned to my mom that her friend really liked me, and my mom asked why she didn't give tell me. My cousin's reply was that I never asked her for her friends number. Strange thing is this woman has never married as I think she's the type that only wanted to marry someone with the same ethnic/religious background, which I am. She's now in her late 40's - attractive woman in more ways than one.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

This is also the root of why I would never become involved with a widow. I would not want to compete with a memory.


----------



## bkyln309 (Feb 1, 2015)

My first love. We were together a very short time in high school. I moved and almost got back together when I returned but didnt because we thought we were so different now. Later we talked on the phone about how we misread the situation but by that time, we both had moved on with other people. I always wonder what would have happened if we had gotten back together. 

Two years ago I found out his family is in the city I moved to later. I went to look him up but couldnt find much on him. I know he divorced but had kids. By accident I found his ex-wife's blog and through a series of clicks found out he died.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> This is also the root of why I would never become involved with a widow. I would not want to compete with a memory.


Geez Sam, are you my long lost twin?

I feel the same way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening,
> often the "one that got away" is really a fantasy you have constructed around a person, not the real person.


I had one. we dated in college, and then he ended up moving back home to work for a while/decide on a major. He died shortly after, had a heart attack caused by a heart condition that he didn't know about.

but after awhile, i realized that i was mostly doing this ^. I think if he hadn't died, I maybe would have just gotten over him.

I also have dated three different people in the past with a strong pull to a "one that got away". None were good experiences.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

My future wife was a 20 year old single mom....The other woman was a 16 year old virgin....

She crushed on me, and with the help of a mutual friend, I wound up trapped with her in the back seat of my car at a drive in....We dated for a couple of months, one night she told me "My momma says we can get married even if daddy doesn't like you"..

I had already made up my mind I was going to marry my now wife....I began a slow strategic withdrawal from the other girl...Brought up her needing to graduate, our huge age difference (I was 18)...She finally saw the writing on the wall, and we parted as friends, with her virtue uncompromised....I know I would have been a wonderful first lover for her, but being her first knowing I had other plans did not sit right with me...I will be married to my wife 50 years in Feb...I do not miss the one I caught and released...


----------



## imperfectworld (Jan 18, 2015)

Sadly I do not. I married my first girlfriend and have no rich memories to recall. Worse, I found evidence last year that my wife had been writing an ex who may have been hers - while we were engaged. That made me feel special.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Just because a person's widowed, doesn't mean they had a great marriage. TAM is full of posters that could end up being future widows for the sake of the kids, etc. Also, part of a healthy healing process involves learning to let go. If a widow can't let go that's one thing, but my mom's a widow and I can tell you that she is not still pining for my dad.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

When I was younger and my brain hadn't finished developing (read: dumb), I made friends with a guy with a personality so much like mine. He thought I was a fun gurl, but beyond that, he wasn't interested in taking it anywhere. I was smitten and looking back, it was all feelings. They were real, just not reciprocated. I could see behind all of his boyish [email protected] too (men hate that). I don't think of him as the one that got away, more like the one that ran away, from me.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Everyone has memories of their past loves. Widows and widowers are no different from anyone else. Just because they're widowed does not mean they have turned their late spouse into a saint. Would you rather date a serial divorcee? 

Anyone who has been widowed has been through hell and back and many have a greater capacity for compassion and empathy. Should I ever decide to date, I would prefer to date a widower.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> Everyone has memories of their past loves. Widows and widowers are no different from anyone else. Just because they're widowed does not mean they have turned their late spouse into a saint. *Would you rather date a serial divorcee?*
> 
> Anyone who has been widowed has been through hell and back and many have a greater capacity for compassion and empathy. Should I ever decide to date, I would prefer to date a widower.


I wouldn't date a serial divorcee either...

The thing about entering the dating pool is that the choices to even start with any particular person are all wide open, so it is the best time to make the tough choices because no real emotional energy has been invested. Less chance of heartache later.

It boils down to a numbers game, and while there would certainly be widows who would have not sainted their ex, there is a higher likelihood that they would have over someone who had simply divorced. Simply taking them out of the perspective dating pool is eliminating a known possible, and possibly insurmountable hurdle. And even if the widow hadn't sainted the ex, had properly grieved and moved on, there is a high likelihood that her family, friends, and even former inlaws would have, and I would forever be living with his ghost.

Yes, I know I could be missing out on "the one", but I would never know, and I'm ok with that because the thoughts of missing out would never be there in the first place. Besides, there are countless other non widowed women out there who are just as likely to be "the one"


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

How about being happy about the one that got away?

I dated my high school girlfriend for four years, three of those years were after we graduated. Man was I in love, stupid blind love (or maybe lust), when I was 20 I asked her to marry me but she said no, we were too young. We eventually broke up, married others, had kids, etc. I never pined away for her, but did think of her occasionally.

Fast forward 28 years, I saw her on Facebook so contacted her, we were both divorced at this point and decided to get together. She was still beautiful, still has an incredible voice that always turned me on, but I realized after just a few minutes she was dumb as a rock, and I mean seriously dense as in "duh what". Her life was like a continuous Jerry Springer episode, bad decision after bad decision, never understanding why the outcome was always the same. Married three times, lost custody of her kids, no education, no job, no car, no phone, no money, no place to live so bouncing between her moms house and an ex boyfriends place, a train wreck over and over. She told me I was the one that got away, good grief I couldn't wait to get out of there. I had a moment where I thought I should offer some sort of help, but then slapped myself in the head and got the hell out of there.

The moral of the story should be obvious.


----------



## thebirdman (Apr 5, 2014)

The ones that got away? Good riddance. Don't miss them one bit. My DW is one of two women that I ever went out with that I would classify as "good people." The other, While I never disliked her, we were just not on the same page.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Reading this thread makes me wonder if there's something seriously wrong with me. I dated a bit before meeting my husband and can honestly tell you that I don't have anyone who I think "got away". Every single one of them holds a special place in my life simply because they were a part of it, but once the relationship was over, right or wrong I was "On to the Next One".


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*The gal that I met online between marriages to my bipolar first W and my RSXW. She was from the Land of a Thousand Lakes and we had a near perfect relationship other than for the fact that she couldn't stand the heat and humidity of the Lone Star State and I couldn't relate to the Minnesota winters! Neither really wanted to leave our respective homes! So we mutually broke it off and parted as friends.

Things just seemed so naturally perfect other than that. But as with all things, I'd rather just bask in our blooming love for each other rather than wonder if in time, that that relationship would have went South as well!

There's just some things in life that you absolutely don't want to know!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Nope...Every relationship that ended, I closed that door and never looked back. About the closest I could come to this was my HS sweetheart Patty. She dumped me when I went into the military for a guy that was secretly gay. anyway, we actually did remain friends so I moved on and we both ended up involved with others. One night Patty called me while my girlfriend was with me, but I spoke with Patty as she was clearly distraught that her boyfriend ended it with her and she needed a friend...Debbie, my new girlfriend wouldn't have anything to do with it...and I did something that really hurt...I told Patty I couldn't help her.

About an hour later, Patty showed up at my door in tears. To this day I regret what I did. I told her to go home and shut the door on her. Yes it broke my heart doing that because what I really should have done was to tell Debbie to get the fvck out of my house while I console an old, dear friend.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

Throw me in the nope pile! LOL! While at times I have been known to stay hung up far too long on an ex, eventually I realized that they sucked. Haha! I have some good memories, but I believe in fate (the path, God's plan, etc.) too much to feel like I missed out on anything.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I think maybe those "one that got away" situations are like a case of delayed limerance. Like if a person is still in that limerance stage when the relationship ends, there's never that chance to progress beyond it, so it can start creeping back up later in life. Those early feelings are incredibly powerful.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

MR, your friend Patty was a piece of work. She dumps you, calls you because she gets dumped and you tell her that you can't help her. She then shows up at your door? The woman has no boundaries and no consideration for you. Not many women would be happy to see their boyfriend hugging and consoling an ex.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

This isn't exactly the same scenario but I think it is close enough to be relevant.

I got a guitar as a present for my 15th birthday. My mother had a friend one of whose daughters played the guitar, so they arranged for me to go there to get a lesson or two.

I don't recall exactly what happened with the guitar lesson, but the moment I set eyes on the younger daughter, who had just turned 16, I was in love.

Over the next several years I tried to make something happen with her, but of course being younger and not particularly charismatic, she had no interest in me.

Not that she wasn't interested in the opposite sex; in fact, she was married several times to a number of unsuitable men, including to a known drug dealer. That was hard for me to understand at the time, although I understand it much better now. :surprise:

It took me a very long time to get over her; in fact, I never really did until I met my current wife.

But even then I still felt there was some unfinished business. So about a decade ago I looked her up (with my wife's knowledge and acceptance) and sent her an email telling her how I had felt about her. She replied courteously, mentioning in her response that her partner said she had been "shopping in the wrong store", i.e., she had switched teams.

So I guess I dodged a bullet, although it didn't seem that way at the time.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Fozzy said:


> I think maybe those "one that got away" situations are like a case of delayed limerance. Like if a person is still in that limerance stage when the relationship ends, there's never that chance to progress beyond it, so it can start creeping back up later in life. Those early feelings are incredibly powerful.


This is it for me. The only reason I think of my HS Sweetheart as the one that got away is because we weren't together long enough for real life things to emerge.

Still makes you wonder what might have been. Especially when what is happening in your life currently isn't so great.

I have a friend who has a mother that was married for some 40 years. She divorced her husband saying she was never happy, to be with her high school sweetheart. The high school sweetheart ended up getting cancer a couple of years later and passed away. Now she is alone. I am pretty sure she could have gone back to her original husband but never did.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

Nope, don't have anyone who I thought got away. I broke up with boyfriends for incompatibility reasons. Dated a bit in college, but did not sleep around. Meet my husband in college also. He might have been the one that got away, if we didn't marry. No special someone from the past.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Why aren't we together now...two words ... divorce settlement


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Cooper said:


> How about being happy about the one that got away?
> 
> I dated my high school girlfriend for four years, three of those years were after we graduated. Man was I in love, stupid blind love (or maybe lust), when I was 20 I asked her to marry me but she said no, we were too young. We eventually broke up, married others, had kids, etc. I never pined away for her, but did think of her occasionally.
> 
> ...


I think about my HS sweatheart from time to time. we "went out" from 7th grade through Sr year...more on than off-we were each others 'firsts" in just a ton of things. SHe was smart...super-uber smart...way smarter than me. she was pretty upset when she heard about me getting married...told me I was "suppose to marry her", there were quite a few tears. SHe stayed single for a long time...would get phone calls and letters from time to time..she sent cards and gifts when each of my sons were born...christmas cards/etc.. She focused hard on her career made it to SR VP position in a HUGE firm...fast forward to now..she's 44 -been married 4 years to an awesome guy. He treats her very well and she seems super happy 

So...she isn't the one that got away by any means -but i do see her as one of the dearest friends I have ever had and the smartest person i have ever had the privilege to know.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

When I was in high school I was always the youngest in class. In my junior year had a crush on girl in my biology class....

I helped her in class, she moved her seat to sit next to me....

We talked easily ....She would reach into my shirt pocket to borrow a pencil....(incredibly intimate I thought) but I was freakin 15 and she was almost 18 and I knew she was dating a guy who had already graduated....HOPELESS...

I never got up the nerve to ask her out...My senior year She didn't come back to school...I assumed she married....

But she gave me a sense of confidence with women....If a girl that fantastic could actually like me, others could.....

A few months later at a wedding, as I was leaving, I walked up to the bride and groom, offered my congratulations and kissed the bride...

Almost as an afterthought I said "I may as well kiss the grooms sister, and laid one on her...She acted surprised, and followed me out....We exchanged a few words, and a few more kisses and arranged to hook up the next day...

She was the first great love affair of my life....And dumped me like a bowl of cold gravy....But that's another story...


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I guess three likes is enough to finish this story....I went over to the grooms house the next afternoon to hang out. He and his wife were there, along with the girl from the wedding....

I felt a little awkward around the brother, and walked out onto the sun room, sat down on the bed and started reading the paper....

That didn't last long. 

She bounced in, plopped herself down on the bed, and slapped the newspaper out of my hands....We picked up where we left off the night before, and the newlyweds ether figured we needed privacy, or had business elsewhere, and left us alone in the house....

We dated pretty intensely for three or four months, but she became distant, and then she just dropped off the face of the earth...I later found out she had run off to Alabama with another guy who had a hot 57 chevy....

I had a lot of the reactions you see over on CWI....Thinking about her constantly, depressed, etc...But I had a real job by then and it helped me get her off my mind, and buy a car...

I dated and moved on, and eventually met and married my now wife. Three years later, I had a serious motorcycle crash, and spent 21 days in hospital....

One day my wife comes into my room and says "Look who I met"....It was my runaway GF.....Awkward....Lots of feelings, and no way to deal with them......She was able to say she had really screwed up, was sorry, and .......You get the picture....

I realized I was TOTALLY over her, and had lucked into a really good thing....Not many wives would have given me the opportunity for closure like mine did.....We celebrate our 50th anniversary next Feb...


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

i never had one that got away really, but i do wonder about my first gf/love.
we lost contact after college.

not that i would ever want to rekindle anything or contact her; i'm happily married.

but over the years, iv'e done numerous internet searches for her to find out how she is.
iv'e done the same thing for my male college/high school friends and found them.

you can find almost anybody on the internet, something even if they're not a big shot,
or done anything notable.

her info ends way back around college and dead ends. nada after that. hope something didn't happen to her,
and hope she's good.


----------



## NorCalMan (Dec 14, 2011)

I had a "perfect" girlfriend in my early years of college. She was stunningly beautiful ( modeled in her spare time - won several beauty pageants). While I wasn't a virgin, we did explore non-vanilla sex and it was mind blowing. She was the most sexually adventuresome women I have ever been with in my life. She went on a summer trip with her parents to Europe - and never returned. Her family was upset with her and only told me that she had met a "special" person and took off. It took me years to get over the pain.


----------



## MarriedToTheOne (Apr 22, 2015)

Nope.

For me, that very special one was who I got.

The one that Destiny spoke of. The one that a thousand coincidences HAD to occur for us to first meet and then a thousand more HAD to occur (and many nigh on impossible) for us - as young teens - to then get back together again although living literally on opposite ends of the country just over a year later.

Coincidentally, I proposed to her 47 years ago TODAY - and she accepted - and we have been married for over 46 years now.

We had a nice, quiet celebratory dinner this evening.

:smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

I agree with the limerence comments.

Like Mountain, I don't look back either. I'm sure that there are some who, given a chance, we might have been compatible. But my H is an incredible man and I love him deeply so I choose to focus my love and attention on him. Full stop.

Part of protecting oneself from these "old friend" affairs, and such that we read all the time on TAM, is having the self-control to not let ones thoughts go down certain paths.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Satya said:


> I don't think of him as the one that got away, more like the one that ran away, from me.


..ah Satya, you made me laugh with this one!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Thankfully, my husband has been the one I've managed to keep! We met young. For some reason, he's stuck around all this time.

I don't have one that got away. There was a guy I briefly dated 'back in the day' who I'd crushed on before we started dating. I fondly reflect on that time in my life, just being young, 90s pop culture, all that innocent stuff. He was a cool guy, we clicked. He wanted me to move in with him and talked of wanting to settle down. I didn't want that. I shared my dreams of travel and to be carefree. We parted ways. He contacted me a few months later wanting to see me. We arranged to meet at a bar one night... but earlier that evening I was distracted by someone else I'd met ... and didn't make it the bar to see him. That someone else become my husband. 

After all those years, he contacted me through FB. He was happily married with 3 kids, doing well for himself in his career. Hubs and I were traveling and living overseas at the time. He was settled. I was being carefree. I'm glad that my husband wasn't the one that got away!


----------



## desiresmore (Oct 15, 2013)

I have loved 3 women in my life, the last of which is now my wife. The first two were girls I went to highschool with. The first girl was truly my first love, but it wasn't as deep as you might think. We were never together, not even gf/bf. I could never work up the nerve to ask her out and I had heard through the grapevine that her dad said she couldn't date me. I loved her from afar and it faded pretty quickly. The next girl was also in my school and we worked closely together, I grew to love her deeply. She had my whole heart and I cared for her like no one else before or since. For this girl I had a true love, selfless and pure. I hid my feelings for her probably for about 2 years. We talked on the phone all the time and eventually I couldn't hide it anymore. I told her how I felt about her over the phone and to my horror I got silence on the line and her response to me after a pause was "I just can't see myself with you". Maybe we were just really good friends and I couldn't keep it at that, falling for her instead. We spent so much time together, it was wonderful up until that phone call. After that, everything changed, she avoided me but we still worked together at school and were pleasant and friendly, but it was never the same again. One time she came over to my house and even went on a walk with me and ended up telling me about some guy she met and even some detail about her first sexual experience with her new bf. I listened as a friend, but inside I was crushed. 

We later went to a youth event in another town together and she started hanging around with a "bad boy" type of group. They got her into smoking and drugs and I watched as the girl I loved so deeply fell into trouble and I was helpless to do anything about it. I made one last stand, grabbed her hand and took her into a hallway where we could be alone for a moment. I told her I loved her and would always be there for her. I read her a nice love poem that conveyed my feelings and that was that. We both cried a little and I never really saw her much again after that. I used to follow her on Facebook but had to stop because it was heartbreaking to see her marry and then divorce and then live a wild life and obviously unhappy and searching for the very thing I desperately wanted to give her. At this point I haven't seen her or heard from her in over a decade. I consider her to be my first "true love". And I think its true that you never do really love anyone else quite that way again. 

I met the woman who became my wife some months after the disaster phone call with the second girl. I wasn't looking for anyone and it just sort of happened, she pushed for me to ask her out and she was the aggressor in the relationship. We married less than 2 years later and have now been married for over 15 years.


----------



## Unthought Known (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes...twice. 


We dated for a couple of years when I was around 18 - 20. Everything about her was perfect. Gorgeous, great personality, outgoing. I loved to see her smile. I still remember it daily. I remember her perfume. And the style of clothes she would wear. Her parents were great. I still talk to her dad (but never about her) to this day. Her brother was a good guy. Eventually he and I ended up being roommates. She was 2 or 3 years younger and eventually she started working and she met a guy. She wasn't the cheating type but I could see the writing on the wall. We drifted a bit and sadly, I let her go. I knew that was a mistake that I would have to live with forever. 

Years went by and I had heard she was married and moved to Texas. Her brother and I kept in touch and decided to get an apartment together. He had a g/f and she moved in as well. More years go by. His sister came to visit once and when she walked into the room I knew I had never once stopped loving her. She was absolutely breathtaking. Beautiful. Long dark hair and that smile. When she smiled, she lit up the room. They invited me out to a pizza place and I reluctantly accepted. I'm not sure why I was apprehensive but probably because she was married and because I was having strong feelings. Days later I found out she was having marital issues. Nothing to do with me. Before she left, I wrote her a letter. Told her to read it on the plane and then throw it away. It said I had never stopped loving her and that I would be there for her at the drop of a hat if she ever needed. She went back to texas and not long after returned to GA with a divorce on the way. Again, her divorce had nothing to do with me. 

She was back in town a few weeks but I remember the day. Her brother, her, and I were in his room at the apt. Somehow my hand was under the edge of a pillow on his bed and she reached under and held it. I was numb with emotion. I didn't know what to think but it was the happiest I had felt in years. It may have been the following day, we went to the movies. We saw Event Horizon. I remember her, again, reaching through the cupholder hole and grabbing my hand/fingers. I was so in love. We talked over the next few weeks but nothing really physical. 

She was going through a divorce so things were not going full throttle ahead with us and I did not expect them to. I even recall telling her that she needed some time and (we) shouldn't rush into anything. I never once pushed a relationship or smothered her. We never did go out on any kind of official date. After the divorce was final, we did have an intimate moment or two but that was it. I know she liked me and cared for me but I guess it wasn't in the cards to be "forever". I'm not sure exactly what happened but she just had alot going on and I could tell her life would not include me.

Another few years go by and I call her brother up one day to see what he's up to. He says he's going to her wedding that day. I was literally crushed. I had made it a point to never ask about her, ever. I didn't want him to think our friendship had anything to do with my feelings towards her. I don't think he knows how much I love her. Not that it matters but I wish he did. 

A few years ago her brother moved overseas (Germany, I think?) so I don't talk to him ever. I do talk to her dad but would never ask about her.



On the last day we spent together, when I knew it wasn't meant to be, I told her to remember these lyrics. Pearl Jam has a song titled Black. My favorite song ever. 

_I know someday you'll have a beautiful life
I know you'll be a star in somebody else's sky
But why, why, why can't it be, can't it be mine?_

As I said she's married again and out of state. I don't know the guy but I often wonder if he knows what he has. She is the brightest star in existence. With that beautiful smile. Oh, how I would give anything to see that again. He truly has something special and I hope he cherishes her forever. I wish them well.

Another thing I told her was that I would never stop loving her. That even if I was 90 years old and knew I was dying, she would be the last thing I would want to think of (other than if I had children). Today, I am married. I have two awesome kids. I wouldn't say I'm in a happy marriage but we're not at each others throats either. I don't know when I'll pass but when the day comes, if I have a choice, she'll be thought of right at the end...and then my sweet children. 

I don't know. I've never shared this story with anyone, ever. Not sure if it helps or hurts. Maybe she'll see this post one day, maybe not. Maybe I'll run into her if/when she ever comes back around town. Either way, we weren't meant to be and we've both moved on but she has never left my memory nor my heart in over 25 years. And I'm OK with that.


----------

